# Déplacer mails Gmail vers iCloud sans perdre la date



## DjonGo (3 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour,

Je suis désolé si la question a déjà été posée, mais je n'ai rien trouvé avec une recherche simple.

Je voudrais me séparer de mon compte Gmail et reprendre l'ensemble de mes mails sur mon compte iCloud.
J'ai bien essayé, en utilisant Mail sous Catalina, de copier les mails de chaque boîte Gmail vers la boîte iCloud correspondante, mais lorsque je consulte ces boîtes avec Mail sur mon iPhone ou iPad, les dates des mails ont disparu. Je perds une information (la date du mail) importante pour mon classement.
Je n'ai rien trouvé dans les préférences pour permettre une copie qui conserve les dates lorsque les mails "remontent" sur iCloud.

Avez-vous un moyen de régler ce souci ?

Je vous remercie tous par avance


----------



## Nicolarts (18 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour,

J'ai déjà fait un fois pour un ami en utilisant à ce tuto : https://www.imobie.com/support/transfer-google-calendar-to-icloud.htm

ça fonctionnait bien pour ce petit travail pour un simple agenda à d'un ami...

Bonne soirée


----------



## DjonGo (18 Novembre 2019)

Kyubia a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai déjà fait un fois pour un ami en utilisant à ce tuto : https://www.imobie.com/support/transfer-google-calendar-to-icloud.htm
> 
> ...


Bonsoir,
Malheureusement ma question concerne les mails et pas l’agenda. 
mais merci quand même pour avoir répondu.


----------



## vincentn (18 Novembre 2019)

Solution possible, sans garantie car pas testé personnellement.

Vous allez à cette adresse et vous connecter avec vos identifiants gmail :

https://takeout.google.com/settings/takeout 

Vous arrivez sur la page "Télécharger vos données".
Vous cliquez sur "Tout désélectionner".
Vous descendez sur la page pour arriver à l'item Messagerie.
Vous voyez deux options : "Format MBOX" et "Toutes les données Gmail sont incluses"
Cliquez sur "Toutes les données Gmail sont incluses" et sélectionner "Inclure tous les messages dans la messagerie" (c'est le choix par défaut normalement). Si vous ne souhaitez rapatrier que certains dossiers, sélectionnez-les. Cliquez sur OK.
Allez tout en bas de la page et cliquez sur étape suivante.
Ici, gardez Mode d'envoi sur envoyez le lien de téléchargement par mail, gardez archive ponctuelle, gardez .zip en type de fichier et choisissez une taille d'archive plus grande que 2Go si votre boite Gmail dépasse cette taille.
Cliquez sur créer une archive.
Cela peut prendre un certain temps suivant la taille de votre compte Gmail, mais au bout d'un moment vous recevrez un lien par mail pour télécharger une archive de votre compte Gmail. Cliquez dessus et télécharger le fichier .zip (ce lien est valide quelques jours seulement).
Une fois le fichier téléchargé, dézippez-le. Vous avez maintenant un ou des fichiers au format .mbox

Allez maintenant dans l'app Mail sur votre Mac.
Faites "Fichier> Importez des boites aux lettres". Choisissez format Mbox, sélectionner le fichier précédent. Laissez faire l'application.
Vos mails Gmail sont maintenant en local, gérés dans votre application mail. Libre à vous de les déplacer dans une autre boite mail, comme celle d'iCloud par exemple.


----------



## Nicolarts (19 Novembre 2019)

DjonGo a dit:


> Malheureusement ma question concerne les mails et pas l’agenda.



Tu peux copier manuel avec Mail, tu peux jeter un oeil sur Youtube : https://youtu.be/wFRvdIYQPk0

J'ai fait comme ça avec mes anciens clients en suivre l'ordre de travail par mon ancien entreprise. Mais tout est fonctionné.


----------



## DjonGo (24 Novembre 2019)

Et bien, c'est la procédure de *vincentn* qui aura fonctionné !
Merci à vous deux en tous cas pour votre aide.


----------

